# During this morning's "Passing of the Peace,"



## augustacarguy (Jul 7, 2013)

I couldn't help but think of this board!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 7, 2013)

For those just tuning in; see this previous thread: 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f117/passing-peace-79589/


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jul 7, 2013)

NaphtaliPress said:


> For those just tuning in; see this previous thread:
> Passing of the Peace



Thanks because I had no idea what this was about. I kind of wish I still didn't know though.


----------



## augustacarguy (Jul 7, 2013)

Unoriginalname said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > For those just tuning in; see this previous thread:
> ...



Me too, brother, me too.


----------



## Phil D. (Jul 8, 2013)

I highly approve of the Passing of the Peas during Sunday dinner...


----------

